# ballast noises



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

One ballast in my light fixture is making a terrible racket when I turn it on. The bulb in it is running very dim. No loose wires so I'm assuming the ballast is on the way out.

No comparable ballasts available locally. Not even a 50 mile, one way trip to Lowes got me anything.
It is going to have to be ordered over the net.

The light fixture is a big round Orbit 2 x 65. Lots of working room. Sits over a 29 gallon tank. Each bulb has it's own ballast.

Could somebody point me to a realistically priced ballast. I find the whole thing confusing.

Also could I actually wire this fixture now to take the next size up bulb? I've got a good 4 inches on either end of the bulbs. Would the next size up fit? The fixture is 30 inches.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I think the next size up is 36in or 48in, but don't quote moe on that.

unfortunately I can't help you on the ballast replacement - you can check on the Marine supply sites as they tend to have that sort of stuff.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Go to www.fulham.com and find the ballast you need. Then go to www.naturallighting.com and call Larry and see if they carry it.

My guess is one Workhorse 5 will drive both. (I am assuming they are CF bulbs)


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I looked at fulham.com and it may as well be in Chinese. I have no idea what any of that means. I didn't see anything about ballasts to run PC bulbs or see anything that looked familiar.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Is this what I'm after?

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~CU01764~tab~4.html

I'm afraid I need it spelled right out.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I found the workhorse 5. Forgive me... the pictures show no wires coming out of it. I'm so diagram challenged.

Can I run lesser bulbs on a ballast of a certain size but not more powerful bulbs or are they very specific? No other reason than I may want to try more light another day. For now I think running 2 x 65 pc bulbs works fine.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

On the righthand side of the Fulham website home page is a selector box.
(1) Choose your lamp style/select one > in the the drop down menu select twin (assuming this is your bulb style (a pictue will pop up at with an example)
(2) Choose Qty and wattage > in the drop down menu select 2x55w (65 watt is basically the same bulb)
(3) Choose voltage > 120 volts is already there as a standard voltage.
(4) click on the FIND box
(5) A new screen will pop up and will read: Diagram 11 for Workhorse 5. Click on the DISPLAY DIAGRAM box. A diagram will pop up for linear and compacts. You want the compact wiring diagram.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Newt. Once I played around with it and calmed down a bit I figured it out.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I asked at natural lighting if the WH5 was the one I needed. Larry told me it was. I ordered it.

I'm beginning to suspect that both little ballasts in the fixture are going. One makes a clatter when you turn it on. The other has a very dim bulb. I thought it was just one giving the trouble.
Fixture is going on 6 yrs old so I guess some parts are going to wear.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The WH5 will drive both bulbs.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes
That's why I decided to stop worrying and just order it. Naturallighting.com has good prices. I did find it a few dollars cheaper elsewhere but Larry answered my questions immediately whereas I'm still waiting for an answer from the others. For $2 I'd rather have a merchant who will talk to me.


----------

